# Arrow Spine & Tip Grain??



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

I am shooting a 2009 Admiral 28" draw with GTip Velocity's and using back and forth a 75 & 100 grain tip. I have had people say that the 400's are under spined and that I should use a 300 for that poundage. The bow shoots dead nuts now but the chart for arrow selcection from GTip says the 400's but really close to 300's. I am honestly looking for speed but I don't want to lose all power (KE)... If you can show me (not give me an opinion) as to which would be best by math reasons I would greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## PLINKING.40 (Mar 4, 2010)

go with .340 and a 100gr tip, and what is the DW you are shootin.? if you are under spined you will risk the arrow blowing up when you pull the trigger and going into places that human hair is only supposed to come out of


----------

